# Need help regarding IPA letter for S Pass



## sumankumar157 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi All,

This is Suman Kumar from India and recently i got my IPA letter forwarded by my future Singapore employer for S pass. The IPA letter says 
_"Your employer must ask for your *S pass to be issued by 05 Aug 2018* . Otherwise we will withdraw this approval"_
Now due to some issue i will only be *able to travel by 23rd July* and i also booked the tickets for the same. Now my concern is will i be able to complete the procedures before 05 Aug? As i got to know from my employer that, once i landed
- on 23rd itself they have appointment with Clinic for medical checkup (4-6 days)
- After the medical report as FIT FOR EMPLOYMENT, they will take Appointment with MOM for Pass 

So i need suggestion that will i be able to complete the procedures before 05 Aug? Or is there any other step i missing here apart from the above 2?

Also please let me know, The last date mentioned on the IPA is 05 Aug 2018
- Is the last date that I am supposed to complete the medical and apply for the S pass to MOM ?
- Or is the last date for acquiring the S pass from MOM ? If this is true then, what will be the time frame between applying and getting the pass?

And from MOM site a page mentioned that employer can ask for extending the IPA upto 1 month.
Is extension is easy or complex process? If applied, how much time MOM requires to decide the result?


----------

